# Downtown brown



## Peaberry (Mar 19, 2013)

This little treat has no name. It does though have many sticks and seeds. It catches fire in the bowl. I can't smoke it tonight because the smell makes me ill. 2 weeks till bubba, I swear to fucking god ill never get in a growing hole again. 


All this nice gear and nothing to smoke. Yeah, just wanted a reason to show some pieces


----------



## Firstoffallen (Mar 20, 2013)

I like the Roar man i have a PhX double perc


----------



## Peaberry (Mar 20, 2013)

I can't find a phx locally. I would love one.


----------



## Weedburn (Mar 24, 2013)

Those are some fine pieces man, & that downtown brown doesn't look too good but hell i'd smoke it if it was all i got lol


----------



## VLRD.Kush (Mar 26, 2013)

Yeah I'd maybe cook that into some canna butter. Can't wait to see the bubba man, stay strong!


----------



## beuffer420 (Mar 27, 2013)

Yea slumps suck but keep the faith brutha! Every minute that goes by your closer to the bubba getting done.


----------



## ilikecheetoes (Mar 27, 2013)

lol i havent seen shit like that in years.


----------



## Peaberry (Mar 27, 2013)

It's gone now. I too have gone many a year without knowing this still existed. 100 o. America, fuck yeah.


----------



## Trippy Mayne (Mar 27, 2013)

Jesus! Put that away! Jk dude, That is some gross weed. Just roll a fatass blunt with all that schwag, maybe you can catch a good buzz and if your lucky a mild high


----------



## Peaberry (Mar 27, 2013)

There was no high, just burning stick smell and a terrible feeling and headache. There had to be something sprayed on it. I have never seen completely flat sheets of weed before. Truck tire or pressed real good


----------



## KushClouds420 (Apr 8, 2013)

Dont feel bad. my weed mans outta twn and i had to pick up reggie today. God it's been such a long time since i smokd this garbage.
Had to ask a fuckin highschool kid if he could hook me up. Paid $200 for a ounce, which is a complete rip off seeing the quality nd I normally get a ounce of dank ass weed for $300 but hey I had no other option to get me thru the nxt 2 weeks. Shit is gross. Gets me high but i have to smoke like a gram to the face. Only lasts like 1 hr max. i used to pay $120 for a ounce of this type of weed but hey what else is there
Take a look at shit gross ass weed


----------



## KushClouds420 (Apr 8, 2013)

Nd the funny thing is first this bastard tried to charge me 280. 10$ a gram he said. I looked him straight in the face and said how big of an idiot do you think I am. "ok ok $250"
think again
$220. NO. He then argued with me for a few minutes and Im not gonna lie i was pretty tempted to just take this little fuckers weed and not give him shit. 
then he said ok man 200 take it or leave it. I crumpled up 4 50's and threw it in his lap and told him to get the hell out of my car hahaha. 
now thinking back shud of just took the weed


----------



## Trippy Mayne (Apr 8, 2013)

KushClouds420 said:


> now thinking back shud of just took the weed


Lmao. How old was this kid? And there's always tomorrow, bro.


----------



## ProfessorPotSnob (Apr 8, 2013)

Cartel weed , Oh my !


----------



## KushClouds420 (Apr 8, 2013)

Trippy Mayne said:


> Lmao. How old was this kid? And there's always tomorrow, bro.


Cudn't have been oldr then 17 and that's pushing it. I just drove up on the sketchyist kid I cud fine with in blocks of the HS. Rolled my window down and asked him where's the tree and we converesed for a few seconds and I told him how much i wnted and then waited for his sketchy ass for 20 minutes.
This weed sux serious ass im thinking about selling it to some idiot and try to make my money back. 
Oh if i see this fucker out on the streetz tmw no doubt im taking his weed. made me pay 200$ for a oz of reggie not even mids. At first tried to have me pay 280 too . Little schemer watch out im coming for u lol
Seriously tho ill take his weed if he's out tmw.


----------



## Trippy Mayne (Apr 8, 2013)

KushClouds420 said:


> Cudn't have been oldr then 17 and that's pushing it. I just drove up on the sketchyist kid I cud fine with in blocks of the HS. Rolled my window down and asked him where's the tree and we converesed for a few seconds and I told him how much i wnted and then waited for his sketchy ass for 20 minutes.
> This weed sux serious ass im thinking about selling it to some idiot and try to make my money back.
> Oh if i see this fucker out on the streetz tmw no doubt im taking his weed. made me pay 200$ for a oz of reggie not even mids. At first tried to have me pay 280 too . Little schemer watch out im coming for u lol
> Seriously tho ill take his weed if he's out tmw.


That's harsh, bro lol. I would have told him $80 or get the fuck out, $100 if I was desperate. There's no way he pays $200 an ounce if he's selling it that price, probably made a few bucks off you today bro. That is some pretty bad weed, but not as bad as the OP's, haha.


----------



## KushClouds420 (Apr 8, 2013)

Rite, shit backk a few years i cud of got some better weeed then this for 120. ur rite i was desprate tho. i havent smoked in 3 days and was fiending mad hard, GOD I REALLY WISH I JUST TOOK THAT WEED. cud have saved me 200 bones.


----------

